# Step And Direction Equivalant



## speedre9 (May 30, 2016)

O.K I have a TB6560 Chinese 4 axis motor controller board. The axis connections are marked as A+,A-,B+, B-, what do the equal in numbers like 2,3,4. Can anyone assist in configuring Mach 3  Some images give other number that don't make sense to me like, 16,1,17,3. HELP


----------



## Baithog (May 30, 2016)

Do you have the manual for the board? You can get a copy at http://www.fut-electronics.com/wp-c...560_CNC_Stepper_Driver_Board_Users_Manual.pdf

Setting up Mach3 to work with the board is covered in the manual.

A and B refer to motor phases. They are outputs from the board and are not configured in Mach3.


----------



## speedre9 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks, I didn't have that one, but. It seems that all of the various manuals show the pinout for the DB25 that goes to the serial port. They all have the same parameters in pin numbering. So, I am taking a leap here and saying that those pin number for the X,Y,Z axis are the ones to use in Mach 3.Comments


----------

